# Squirrel Hunting Tournament



## mfs686

I was thinking about this today and was wondering if anyone knew something about it. I saw a video a while back on a squirrel hunitng tournament out of Clio Michigan. Wondering if anyone knew the details and if it was going to happen this year.


----------



## No.4shot

I believe you saw the Michigan Out of Doors episode. I dont have any info on that. But if squirrel dogs are your thing then you may want to check out the Michigan Squirrel Dog Association. We typically have buddy hunts but this year we are going to have a tournament. Here is a link to the website:

http://michigansquirreldogassociation.mysite.com/


----------



## mfs686

Thanks I will check it out. Never seen a squirrel dog in action but I have heard about them. I've hunted just about everything with feathers with my lab and many a rabbit with my beagle but never a squirrel.


----------



## No.4shot

You may want to check out our buddy hunts. We have them once a month when season is in. All are welcome and we usually have a potluck after the hunt.


----------



## sparky107

If you get a chance to go to a buddy hunt, do it! I was back in the state last winter for a couple of weeks. I went along with a cast on one of the buddy hunts. I had the time of my life. The kids did all the shooting, and some pretty impressive shooting at that! The people made me feel right at home, even though I had never met any of them. It's a good way to find out if squirrel hunting with dogs is your cup of tea. If I end up moving back to Michigan someday I will be joining the club and going to as many events as I can.


----------



## No.4shot

Sparky- thanks for the kind words of our club. We try our hardest to make sure the whole family has fun. Even though our summer picnic has a meeting we make sure we have games to keep the kids busy. This year we are even having a treeing contest for the kids. Again anyone can attend the meeting/pinic next month.


----------



## mfs686

I hope to make it to a buddy hunt. I poked around the website at bit but didn't see anything. Then again I didn't look really hard and I was distracted by something else. :lol:

I'll check it out again though.


----------



## No.4shot

We dont have thedates set for this upcoming season yet. That will be done in a couple weeks at our annual picnic. Usually there will be one per month. If you watch our forum sometimes guys will post they are going and looking for people to go with. Look forward to meeting you at one of the buddy hunts.


----------



## mfs686

No.4shot said:


> We dont have thedates set for this upcoming season yet. That will be done in a couple weeks at our annual picnic. Usually there will be one per month. If you watch our forum sometimes guys will post they are going and looking for people to go with. Look forward to meeting you at one of the buddy hunts.


That will work....I've been known to trade a walleye fishing trip on the Detroit River for a squirrel hunt.


----------



## sixgun4866

I just found out about the MSDA and I can't wait till the picnic, looking forward to it and to joining the association. I always thought it would be neat to have a squirrel dog and for the first time in my life that I can remember I am dogless, I'm thinking a nice fiest pup will fill that void in a very pleasant way.
Glenn


----------



## No.4shot

I too will be at the picnic and look forward to meeting you.


----------



## john warren

yup hookup with these guys you will have a ball.
carry some tissue ,the antics of those dogs will having you in tears from laughing. and i would not be surprised if you are searching for a pup before the day is out.


----------



## mfs686

john warren said:


> yup hookup with these guys you will have a ball.
> carry some tissue ,the antics of those dogs will having you in tears from laughing. and i would not be surprised if you are searching for a pup before the day is out.


I wouldn't doubt it but there are no dogs in my future. Not home enough to properly train or take care of one.


----------



## woodie slayer

does anyone know if they are still having the 2nd anual hunt in clio??


----------



## mfs686

woodie slayer said:


> does anyone know if they are still having the 2nd anual hunt in clio??


That's the one I'm talking about !!!!


----------



## English

MFS, I'm in Mid-Michigan and you are welcome to come up for a hunt with squirrel dogs anytime you'd like. I get to a few of the MSDA events and they are great as well. 

Don't know when I could make trip to walleye fish but I can always make room in the freezer! LOL

Mike


----------



## mfs686

English said:


> MFS, I'm in Mid-Michigan and you are welcome to come up for a hunt with squirrel dogs anytime you'd like. I get to a few of the MSDA events and they are great as well.
> 
> Don't know when I could make trip to walleye fish but I can always make room in the freezer! LOL
> 
> Mike


Not a problem, got plenty in my freezer right now looking for a home. I'm actually going to be up your way this weekend but I'll be taking my girlfriends son out for the youth waterfowl hunt.

I'll be in touch and thanks!


----------



## Fur and Feathers

I would love to see these dogs in action. Where does the buddy hunt usually take place? I'm from Linden, near Flint.


----------



## No.4shot

These are our Hunts for this year:

October 8 Hamilton Rod and Gun Club
October 22 Money Hunt at Gladwin location and rules will be coming soon and there will be a meeting. 
October 23 Gladwin Buddy Hunt
November 5th at the Central Michigan Sportsmen Club
December 3rd or 17th Chesaning
January 21 Ron Verran's house - in the thumb more details to come
February 18 Central Michigan Sportsmen Club this is the Prize Hunt with a meeting


----------



## chopperloui

Please email me more information on your group. It sounds like a great idea.
[email protected]


----------



## No.4shot

Here is our website. On our website is a link to our forum as well.

http://michigansquirreldogassociation.mysite.com/


----------



## misupercooner

#4 how did you do saturday? i got my truck fixed after dumping 300 dollars in it it turned out being a mass air flow sensor.


----------



## No.4shot

Overall it was fun. We had a total of 11 dogs show up. The cast I was on had about 7 trees. We only found one. The leaves made it hard to find them. Between the 4 casts I think we shot 9 squirrels. 

Some of the guys stuck around and we went back out for racoons in the allegan state game area. Wasnt the best nite. Made four trees. One was a flying squirrel. Two had to many leaves. The last of the evening we saw something swimming across the creek. The dogs missed it. Oh well.


----------



## misupercooner

good deal i have a buddy that ****/ squirril hunts his walker and his dog oftentrees squirrils on bright nights


----------



## No.4shot

That happens more than I like. Especially if you start hunting to early youll get den trees or nests usually. Twice this year I have treed flying squirrels.


----------



## misupercooner

ive only treed one flying squirrel but ive seen quite a few


----------

